# We Need Quality Vendors in FWB,Navarre,Destin,Crestview,Niceville....



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Looking for affordable quality vendors in the FWB area. Licensed and insured. HVAC, Painters, Lawn, Plumbers, Roof Repair, ect. Having trouble finding quality guys to do the work rite. Seems like a lot of people want to do things wrong and then charge more money to correct their mistake, you won't get anywhere doing business like that. Leave number and trade and I'll get back to you ASAP.


----------



## h2o4u (Dec 1, 2011)

Hey Rick if you are ever in the need for any exterior cleaning ( building, roof, driveways, sidewalks, retaining walls pool decks and enclosures) don't hesitate to give me a call. My schedule should start thinning out about the second week in October, and I'll be glad to meet up with you and discuss what you are needing. 

Steve
850-982-6910


----------

